# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ali Asllani

## ALBA

HAKERRIM

Që nga Korça gjer te Shkodra mbretëron një errësirë,
nëpër fusha, nëpër kodra, vërshëllen një egërsirë!
Pra, o burra, hani, pini, hani, pini or e ças,
Për çakallin, nat e errët, është ras e deli ras!

Hani, pini dhe rrëmbeni, mbushni xhepe, mbushni arka,
të pabrek ju gjeti dreka, milionier ju gjeti darka!
Hani, pini e rrëmbeni, mbushni arka, mbushni xhepe,
gjersa populli bujar tju përgjigjet: peqe, lepe!

Ai rron për zotrinë tuaj, pun e tija, djers e ballit,
ësht kafshit për gojën tuaj. Rroftë goja e çakallit!
Shyqyr zotit, ska më mirë, lumturi dhe bukuri,
dhe kur vjen e ju qan hallin, varni buz edhe turi!

Hani, pini dhe rrëmbeni, është koha e çakenjvet;
hani, pini e rrembeni, ësht bot e maskarenjve;
Hani, pini, vidhni, mblidhni gjith aksione, monopole,
ekselenca dhe shkelqesa, tuti quanti come vuole!

Nënshkrim i zotris suaj nëpër banka vlen milion,
ju shkëlqen në kraharuar decorata Grand Cordon!
Dhe kërkoni me ballhapur (!) komb i varfër tju thërres
gjith me emrin tingëllonjës: Ekselenca e Shkelqes
dhe të quheni përhera luftëtar e patriot,
në ka zot dhe do duroj, posht ky zot, ky palo zot!

Grand Cordon i zotrissate, që në gji të kan vendosur,
ësht pështyma e gjakosur e atdheut të vremosur;
dhe kolltuku ku ke hipur, duke hequr nderin zvarr,
ësht trikëmbshi që përdita varet kombi në litar!
Dhe zotrote kullurdise, diç, u bëre e pandeh,
kundër burrit të vërtetë zë e vjell e zë e leh!

E na tunde, na lëkunde, nëpër salla shkon e shkunde,
mbasi dora e armikut ty me shok të heq për hunde.
Rroftë miku yt i huaj, që për dita los e qesh,
të gradoi katër shkallë, pse i the dy fjal në vesh!

Koha dridhet e përdridhet, do vij dita që do zgjidhet
dhe nga trasta pem e kalbur doemos jasht do hidhet!
Koha dridhet e përdridhet, prej gradimit katër shkallë
nuk do mbetet gjë në dorë veç se vul e zezë në ballë!

Mirpo ju që skeni patur as nevoj as gjë të keqe,
më përpara nga të gjithë, ju i thatë armikut: Peqe!
Që të zinit një kolltuk, aq u ulët u përkulët, 
sa në pragun e armikut vajtët si kopil u ngulët!
As ju hahet, as ju pihet, vetem titilli ju kihet
Teksa fshat i varfer digjet kryekurva nis e krihet!

Sidomos ju dredharakë, ju me zemra aq të nxira,
ju dinakë, ju shushunja, ju gjahtar në errësira!
Çna pa syri, çna pa syri!... Hunda juaj ku nuk hyri:
te i miri, te i ligu, te spiuni më i ndyri!

Dallavera nëpër zyra, dallavera në pazar,
dallavera me të huaj, dallavera me shqiptar
Vetëm, vetëm dallavera, dhe në dëm të këtij vëndi
që ju rriti, që ju ngriti, që ju ngopi, që ju dëndi!

Nëse kombi vete mbarë, nesër ju veproni ndryshe,
dylli bënet si të duash, kukuvajk dhe dallandyshe
kukuvajka gjith, me lajka, neser silleni bujar,
nënë dorë e nënë maska, shkoni jepni një kapar!

Dhe kujtoni tash e tutje me të tilla dallavera
kukuvajka do përtypi zog e zoga si përhera
Ja, ja grushti do të bjeri përmbi krye të zuzarve,
koha është e maskarenjve, po Atdheu i shqipëtarve!

Edhe ju të robëruar, rob në dor të metelikut,
fshini sofrat e kujtdoj, puthni këmbën e armikut!
Që ta kesh armikun mik e pandehni mënçuri,
mjafton bërja pasanik, pasanik dhe bej i ri,
dhe u bëtë pasanik, me pallate, me vetura,
kurse burrat më fisnikë, japin shpirtin në tortura!

Vëndi qënka sofr e qorrit, vlen për goj e për lëfytë,
bëni sikur veni vetull, shoku shokut krreni sytë
Dhe për një kërkoni pesë, po më mir njëzet e pesë.
Le të rrojë batakçiu dhe i miri le të vdesë!

Po një dit që nis e vrëret do mbaroj me bubullimë,
ky i sotmi zër i errët, benet vetëtimë
dhe i bije rrufeja pasuris dhe, kësi lloj,
nuk ju mbetet gjë në dorë, vetëm një kafshit për goj!

A e dini që fitimi brënda katër vjet mizor
nuk ësht yti, nuk ësht imi, është i kombit arbror,
ësht i syrit në lot mekuar, ësht i vëndit djegur, pjekur,
Ju do thoni si të doni po e drejta dermon hekur!

Shkruar nga autori Ali Asllani në vitin 1942.

Por mjaft aktuale edhe për gjëndjen e sotme në Shqipëri!

----------


## shigjeta

*Ali Asllani, poeti i dashurisë*

Ali Asllani u lind në Vajzë të Vlorës ku që në moshë të re mbeti jetim. Në Vlorë kreu shkollën fillore, në Janinë shkollën e mesme, gjimnazin "Zosimea" në 1888. Në fillim studioi mjekësi, por pastaj vazhdoi Institutin e Lartë të Shkencave politiko-shoqëroro-administrative në Stamboll. Pas shkollës kreu stazhin në prefekturën e Janinës. Në 1908 zevëndësoi për tre muaj nënprefektin e Delvinës dhe u kthye përsëri në Janinë. Ai ishte një nga antërët e shquar të Klubit "Bashkimi". Për mbështetjen që i dha Ismail Qemalit filloi të¨persekutohej nga organet qeveritare turke, madje u dha urdhër të internohej në Halep të Sirisë. Mundi t'i shpëtojë internimit, kaloi në Korfuz dhe prej andej në Vlorë. Mori pjesë në Kuvendin e Dibrës, si përfaqësues i Klubit "Bashkimi" të Janinës. Më 1910 u kthye në Stamboll, pas rënies së kabinetit që e internoi. U emërua sërish nënprefekt, por me kusht që të punonte në viset shqiptare. Deri në 1912 punoi si nënprefekt në Akseqi, Ellgen dhe Boskër të vilajetit të Konjës në Anadoll. Pas shpalljes së Pavarsisë, Ismail Qemali, i besoi atij detyrën e Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Presidencës e të Këshillit të Ministrave, ku qëndroi deri në 22 janar 1914. Mëp pas punoi për disa kohë si nënprefekt i Fierit e kajmekan i Ballshit. Pas largimit të Princi Vidit shkoi disa kohën në Itali e u kthue sërish ku administrata lokale e cakoti sekretar të përgjithshëm (10.11.1915 - 1.1.1917). Pushtimi italian e gjeti nënprefekt, por meqënëse kundërshtoi pushtimin u pushua nga puna. Nga 20 dhjetori i vitit 1918 - 5 nëntor 1920 ishte kryetar i Bashkisë së Vlorës. Në vitet 1921 - 1922 ishte kryekëshilltar i qeverisë dhe më pas sekretar i përgjithshëm i kryeministrisë. Më pas u caktua konsull në Trieste, ku qëndroi deri në fund të prillit 1925. Po atë vit u emërua "Zëvëndës i ngarkuar me punë" në Sofje e më pas, po aty, "sekretari  parë" dhe "i ngarkuar me punë". Në vitet 1930 -1932 ishte ministër i akredituar në shtetin grek. Më 1934 përsëri është kryetar i Bashkisë së Vlorës deri në prag të pushtimit fashist 1939, ku u emërua antar i Këshillit të Lartë në Tiranë. Pak kohë më pas u largua nga jeta politike dhe vajti në fshatin Vajzë të Vlorës. Pas çlirimit është ndër të parët themelues të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve. Deri në vitin 1952 mbahej nga të ardhurat e pakta nga përkthimet për llogari të Institutit të Shkencave, por kjo mundësi iu pre më vonë. Ka botuar vjersha që në moshë të re. U bë i njohur me poemën "Hanko - Halla" në 1942. Pak vite para  vdekjes mundën të botohen disa libra të tij dhe iu lidh një pension i vogël. Ndër librat e botuar në vitet 1960 - 66 përmendim: "Vidi - vidi pëllumbeshë" (1960), "Shqipëria kryesorja" (1961), "Vajzat dhe dallëndyshet" (1964), "Kur merr zjarr rrufeja" (1966) dhe pas vdekjes iu botua në 1973 "Poezia shqipe". Eshtë autori  i këngës së njohur "Vlora, Vlora".
Pas viteve 90 iu botuan disa libra si "Poezi të zgjedhura" në 1996, dhe "Vidi, vidi pëllumbeshë" në 1999.
Vdiq në Tiranë në 20 dhjetor 1966. 
Aktori i Teatrit kombëtar Bujar Asqeriu së fundi ka nxjerrë në treg një kasetë me poezitë më të bukura të poetit Ali Asllani

_Marr nga ARS_

----------


## shigjeta

*Vetem jeta smund te matet*

Dhe ajo qe mu duk mua e perhershme shkoj e vate
Vate jeta ime vate, me la vetem nje kujtim
Sdi, i ziu, ceshte kujtimi: Vetem shkrep si vetetime
e me ndrit e me tregon gjurmezat e zoteris sate

Thone lindi me kemishe, per ate qe paske fate
meqe une te dua ty, paskam lindur me kemishe
sdi, i mjeri ceshte kemisha, vetem ish ashtu si ish
midis mishit dhe kemishes futej dor e zoteris sate

Thone paska paraise, gjith lulishte e pallate
tufa, tufa me hyjrira, vargje vargje me humrira
sdi, i ziu, ceshte hyrija, por hyrirat me te mira
smund te ken, tu befsha une, ate zjarr te zemres sate

Paska vende gji-ergjend e pallate me shtate kate
ku ka defe, ku ka qefe, ku ka çupa me kaçupa
sdi, dhe sdi, se ceshte kaçupi, me pelqen me teper kupa
kur ma mbush e kur ma jep, ajo dore pa mekate

Dy te tretat e nje kohe, te nje shekulli qe vate
vate jeta ime vate, me te bashke van dhe fatet
sdi, i ziu, se ku vane, vetem jeta smund te matet
vec me ditet qe kalova, ne prani te zoteris sate

----------


## shigjeta

*Do t'i shtrydh të dy sytë*

Un' jam un', saksi e vjetër!
Lule gjirit që stolisa shkoi stolisi një gji tjetër
Un' e nisa e stolisa me ç'i jep e s'i jep sisa
dhe me këngë ylyveri buz' e gushë ja qëndisa

Nëpër vapëz i dhash' hijem nëpër hije er' e shije
i dhash' shije poezie, gjith' fuqit' e një magjie
gjith ato, që fllad i ëmbël nëpër lule mbar e bije
ar' e diellit me tallaze, ar' e hënës fije-fije
dashuria me dollira dhe me thelp lajthije pije...

Po u bë ajo që s'bënej, si, pra, zemra do duroj',
syri lotin ta qëndis, loti syrin ta harroj?
Si, pra, zëmra do durojë un'saksia tash të vuaj
edhe këngë e gjirit tim të këndoj' në gji të huaj?

Un' e nisa i stolisa me ç'i jep e s'i jep sisa,
dhe me këngë ylyveri buz' e gushë ja qëndisa
buz' e gushë ja qëndisa, e ormisa mu në zëmër
plasi hëna ziliqare që shikonte me sy vëngër!

Më së fundi i dhash' lotin, kryepajën time pajë
i dhash' lotët që pikonin ku i shkelte këmbë e saj'
i dhash' vjershën time valë, dy herë valë tri her' zjarr
që buçet në maj të penës edhe bënet këng e marr'
këng' e marr' e mallit tim, që tani e paskëtaj
do t'i shtrydh të dy sytë nëpër gjurma të asaj!

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Zonja Lu

Nje dite dola per shetitje,
Afer udhes ne varreza
Pashe nje zonje me shume habitje
Veshur krejt me rrob' te bardhe
Duke i bere veri nje varri,
Qe ti besh veri nje varri
Eshte pune e nje te marri.
Iu afrova.. nje flori
Mrekulli nje bukuri...
Dore e saja vente vinte
Ben veri e ben veri!

E un' teper i cuditur
I them zonjes te me fale
Dhe si gjysem ngushellimi
Peshperita dy- tre fjale
Dhe iu luta te me thoshte
I kujt eshte ky varr i ri
Varr i fresket e i njome
E perse i ben veri?
Zonja kuqet e sterkuqet
Ben te thote e nuk me thote
Nuk me thote asnje pergjigje
Lutja ime vajti kot.

Rrobe e bardhe qe kish veshur
Me tregoi se mbante zi
Sado heshti buze e kuqe
Foli syri saj i zi!
Lem te lutem.. dhe vazhdoi
Perseri e perseri...
Dore e saj s'kish te lodhur
Ben veri e ben veri...

Nuk me ikej nga meraku
Po kur shoh se aty afer
Po ma ben me dore nje grua
Ajo ish nje plake e varfer
E me thote eja e di une
Te rrefej se c'jane ata,
Ate varr e ate grua 
Ne me jep disa para!

Edhe une more zoteri
Me keto parate e tua
Shkoj e blej nje nuske nga prifti
Te me zgjatet jeta mua,
Pse ne vendin ton' te dashur
Me fuqirin e florinjve
Edhe jeta blihet shitet
Rrofte magji e prifterinjve!

Tash ajo qe pyesni ju
Eshte zonje e nje poeti
Edhe quhet zonja Lu.
Varri eshte i te shoqit
Ish poet i madh i vendit
Qe peshohej kenge e tija
Me derheme te argjendit!
Burre e grua mish e thua
çift i embel, çift me shije
çift o çift qe ska te dyte
si dy kokerra qershije.

Nje dite burri u semur
Dy plevite ne nje vend
Nje semundje shume e rende
Zonja Lu u prish nga mend
Dhe i thote burrit te saj
Nese mbyllen syte e tu
Une veten do ta vras
Dhe bej be qe ate cast
Me ke prane e me ke pas
Ti ma bere shtratin tim
Kryefron te dashurise
Dhe une varrin tend do ta bej
Shtratin tim te nuserise.

Jo, te lutem-i thote burri
Shume te lutem mos e bej
Mire athere, une do mbetem
Gjithe jeten nje e ve
Jo, te lutem, Luja ime
Mos e bej dhe kete be
Si pra une te duroj
Ne me zente kjo rrebe?
Pra te pakten do te mbyllem
Dhe do rreshkem disa vjet
Jo, te lutem Luja ime,
Eshte e shkurter jete e shkrete.
Vetem prit e ki durim 
Sa te thahet varri im.

Tash poeti ra e fjeti
Ra e fjet' per mote jete
Gjeme e madhe qe e gjeti
Zonja Lu therret bertet
Me oi e me oi
Per ate qe benej fli
Nje minute e dy vili!
Ç'me gjet mua,çme gjet mua
Ulurin e zeza grua
U plagos, u shkaterrua
U Plagos e u gjakos
Me bicakun e fildishte
Fije fije beri floket
Cope cope i beri mishte.

Pas dy diteve vjen nje djale
Nje djalosh nje bukurosh
E i thote zonjes Lu
Ti shendoshe e une shendoshe
Ti e une nje cift i embel
Çift i bukur,çift me shije
Çift, o çift qe ska te dyte
Si dy kokerra qershije.

Mirpo zonja eshte besnike
Ka dhene fjalen ka bere be
Sa te thahet varri burrit
Doemos do rrije e ve
Meqe varri eshte ifresket
Eshte i njome e eshte i ri
Qe te thahet shpejt e shpejt
Zonja Lu i ben veri!

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

*Vlora, Vlora!*


Jam vlonjat e jam vlonjat,
e kam shkabën mëm' e atë,
shkaba trime dykrenore
fron' e saj e ka në Vlorë!

Vlora, Vlora, Vlora, Vlora,
rroki armët, bëja forra!

Vlora trime shqipëtare
si rob jetën s'e do fare,
a do mbetet Shqipëri,
a do bëhet tym e hi!


Vlora, Vlora, Vlora, Vlora,
rroki armët, bëja forra!

Jam vlonjat e jam burrë,
s'duron burri zgjedhë kurrë,
jam vlonjat e si vlonjat
di bëj luftë me të shtat'!

Vlora, Vlora, Vlora, Vlora,
Bjeri, moj, t'u lumtë dora!

Jam vlonjat dhe trim me besë,
rreth flamurit di të vdesë,
a me hir a me pahirë
doemos do rroj i lirë!

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Ç'do të thotë patriot?

Ç'do të thotë patriot
sot për sot në Shqipëri?
Një tuf' ah e një tuf lotë,
një njeri i pa njeri!

Jo, jo! Burri i bën ball'
do buçit si val' mbi zall,

Sa më zi edhe më zi
sido qoftë pun' e tij,
copë-cop' i bënet buza
po aspak s'i falet shpuza.

Sikurse një gur stërrall,
në gji zjarrin e ka ngjall,
qoft në lum' e qoft' në det
zjarr' i tija nuk humbet!

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Nje veshtrim i arratisur

Nje veshtrim i arratisur
Nga qepallat e qendisur
Ku eshte shpirti im skalisur,
Nga dy syt' e zez te tu
Vjen me thote ashtu-keshtu!

Me thot' jo edhe me ndez
Me thot' po edhe me vdes
Nata zgjatet edhe zgjatet
Ah kjo nat' me or' nuk matet!
E un' mbetem duke lutur
Lutem yjeve te keputur.

Dhe un' lus e kerkoj ty,
Ate vetull, ate sy!
Se ne syrin tend te zi
N'ate sy te zi, mazi
Shenj' e buzes sime duket
Si nje prush ne re kur muget!

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

7 PRILL 1939

Shtatë prill...
Kopilove o kopil
E u lute u këpute
Njëqind pash në dhe u fute!

Natyrisht një tradhëtor
Spor e fisit arbëror
E pret hasmin me daulle
Kur gjen ditën ta bën pulle!

Na e gjeti dhe na ra
Vret Shqiponjën që s'u vra
Nuk u vra dhe nuk do vritet
Posht perpjet me vrull vërtitet!

Ja dhe hymni që na thurri
Hymn'i zi i një qivuri:
"Eja, eja alala
Të na rrojë Duçeja
Duçeja guguçeja
Le të rroj edhe flamuri
Sa për sy e për bela!

I pabesi ta dij, pra
Ndër kasolle me një tra
Që nga Shkodra gjer në Dropull
Rron ai që i thon popull!

Ajo dor që rreh dybekun
Di ta mbush edhe dyfekun
Në se ditën çan ugar
Edhe natën thurr litar
Thurr litar e kalit grushtin
Dhe e var nga këmbët pushtin!

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

KOKA BEN E KOKA VUAN,
çke moj zemer qe renkon!

Njeher' varet trikollari, heren tjeter kryq i thyer...
Paska rar' hallva prej qielli e ja nis nje dallaver,
Mbushen xhepat me flori
E qinosen ujk e dele per te ber' nje stan te ri!

Shitet vendi per para, me para e per para
Benet burri telendi, dy para nje maskara,
Para hasmit lepe peqe
Para zerit te atdheut hund e tyre shtate sqepe!

Duke blere e shitur ere, dikush benet milioner,
Kurse shoku pinte uthull lum zotria pinte vere,
Milioneri yn' i ri
Para shokut te dikurshem vari buz' edhe turi!

E perhera me dy faqe, qe te haj'e qe te bluaj,
Ne nje kohe mbi dy frona, ne nje çast mbi dy kuaj,
Me dy faqe, me dy nofulla, ne nje xhep e dy flamure
E hedh kemben me daulle edhe turk edhe kaur!

Na te urt' e te mendafshte s'qeme te zot te benim ze
Ku fillon me thash e theme hij' e vetes te perze;
Neve ndryshe, puna ndryshe, defi ndryshe, kenga ndryshe
E ç'kerkon ne gji te gjembit te kendoj' nje dallandyshe?

Mirpo vendi paskish zemer, paskish sy e paskish vesh,
Shikon lark e degjon thelle, di te vesh, edhe te zhvesh
Tani eja e t'ja themi asaj kenge qe ja thone:
Koka ben e koka vuan, ç'ke moj zemer qe renkon?!

----------


## StormAngel

Me duheshte poezia Hanko Halla e Ali Asllanit
E ka dikush shkrimin e plote?
Ju falemnderit

----------


## AuGuSt_

*HANKO HALLA (Fragment)

Nuse e kesaj kohe tjeter zanat s'paska
A do marre kalemin qe te beje laraska
A do zere te shkruaj ose do degjoje
Nje kuti te vogel qe na flet me goje.
Nje kuti te vogel qe mos qofte te jete
Eshte nje freng i marre, cirret bertet!
Me nje biz' ne dore ben sikur punon
Kemben permbi kembe nusja e degjon
Dhe cudi moj moter si e qysh duron!
Duket nga nje here zeri e lendon
Frengu rri i qete ose do bertase
Nusja e humbet dhe i vete pas
Frengu e ngre zerin edhe sekellin
Nusja e le perin edhe vershellin  
Ai flet me vete flet e flet percart
Nusja s'eshte ne vehte benet me e zjarte!

Halla do nje nuse, nuse goja plot
Si nje zall te bardhe si nje zall te forte
Me shami ne krye ane e mbane qendisur
Dhe me floke te gjate prapa arratisur
Dhe me floke te gjata deri mu ne mes
Mu si nate janari sa te thelle te zes
Me shami te holle balle e faqe hedhur
sa t'i duket syri ne qepalla kredhur
Me flori ne gushe hapur mu si prush
Si tju them moj motra... pjergulla me rrush.

Rralle e tek te duket, rralle e tek te flase
Nje thelleze e bukur mbyllur ne kafaz
Mbyllur ne kafaz nje thelleze e bukur
Mu ne mes te reve hena ne te dukur
Mu ne mes te reve si hene e si yll
Ose si nje xhinde fshehur ne nje pyll.
halla do nje nuse si edhe i biri
Rrenjet prej argjendi degat prej floriri
Me te folur halla, nusja te hape syte
"Lepe" fjale e pare, "Peqe" fjale e dyte
edhe asgje tjeter, vetem lepe e peqe
Pasi zemra halles qenka si nje qelqe
Po u thye, vajti, e ska me ngjite, qepe
Zogu i plagosur di te kap me sqepe!*

Ky eshte vetem nje fragment  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

August,
Gjithsesi falemnderit per ndihmen,por e dergova po kete fragment me email e gjeta dikund tjeter.Mua me duheshte e tere Hanko Halla se duhet te bej nje analize per ne shkolle.
Sidoqofte,falemnderit qe je munduar.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

Nëpër libra përallore,që dikur kish rar nga qielli,
Është shkruar ferman i hyjve,me kalem prej shtizash dielli.
Krye hyu ësht i bukur dhe të bukurën e do.
Shtatëdhjet e dy mij botë,ju përgjigjën qiellit PO.
Sollomoni madh profit,kishte shije mbinjeriu dhe martohej dit për ditë.
Në harem të tija,pra në haremin më qiellor,
Grumbulloi një mij gra.Treqint ishin me kurorë.
Shtatëqint bërthama prushi,si meze për raki rrushi.
I shijonte,lavdi pastë,kur i tekej, or e çastë!
...........................................
Kleopatra,mbretëreshë.Ti i thosh atij që desh.
Sonte eja fli me mua,nesër vdis, se ashtu dua.
Cilido që ai ish,kishte lindur me këmishë!
Pamvarsisht se këjo pjekje, përfundonte me një vdekje.
................................... Plotësoje..........

----------


## Preng Sherri

> *HANKO HALLA (Fragment)
> 
> Nuse e kesaj kohe tjeter zanat s'paska
> A do marre kalemin qe te beje laraska
> A do zere te shkruaj ose do degjoje
> Nje kuti te vogel qe na flet me goje.
> Nje kuti te vogel qe mos qofte te jete
> Eshte nje freng i marre, cirret bertet!
> Me nje biz' ne dore ben sikur punon
> ...



I nderuar nëse e ke të tërën dhe ta sjellësh për Ne do t'ua dija për nderë sikurse që për nderë do t'ja dija secilit që ka mundësi ta sjellë të plotë " Hanko hallën"

----------


## EDLIN

*Dëshpërim dhe shpresë*

Edhe sot e këtë orë,
edhe sot ajo stuhi,
ajo flamë-madhe dorë
do na bëjë tym e hi!
Komb i varfër, komb i gjorë
si një zok i pafole,
një pëllumb i bardhë borë,
ngeli keq në një rrëke!
Që nga korça gjer te Shkodra
fat'i vendit errësirë,
nëpër fusha, nëpër kodra
fryn e çfryn një errësirë.
Komb i varfër, komb i mjerë,
i pamëm'e pa atë,
shpresa jotë këtë herë
si një fletë në deg'të thatë.
Komb i varfër, kombi i mjerë,
derëzi e punëzi,
edhe sot si kurdoherë,
një njeri i panjeri!

Jo, se, ja edhe hëna mbrëmë,
dukej kredhur në një rrobë,
edhe nxinte si një mëmë
që ka mbetur qyqe korbë!
Mirpo sonte bukuri,
buzë e saja burim gazi,
edhe nga gjiri i saj zbrazi
vargje, vargje, drit flori!
Nuk e di se gjysh e si,
nuk e di se qysh nga se,
po nashti një shpresë e re,
shtin e shkrep në sytë e mi.
Do na zhduket errësira,
do të zhduket ajo dorë
nesër vjen me shumë të mira
shkaba jonë dykrenare.
Nën hijen e asaj
pranvera asht përhera,
që nga fundi gjer në maj
rreth e rrotull ylyvera.
An'embanë bukuri,
komb i lirë, tokë e lir
shqipëtar e Shqipëri
sa të lumtur, sa të mirë!

----------


## shigjeta

> I nderuar nëse e ke të tërën dhe ta sjellësh për Ne do t'ua dija për nderë sikurse që për nderë do t'ja dija secilit që ka mundësi ta sjellë të plotë " Hanko hallën"


Do perpiqem ta sjell pjese pjese...

*Hanko Halla*

_Pjesa e pare_

*I*

Halla ka marr mashën, urat po i shkrep
edhe merr e jep,
trungu i ullirit digjet me gazep,
digjet mala-mala, sidomos bujashka;
në dimër, moj motër, zjarri shum u dashka!

Dhe, i lumtë goja kush e tha më par
xhan e shpirt, o burrë, xhan e shpirt, o zjarr!
Buk të that në sofër, buk dhe asgjë tjatër,
po agai sa malet edhe zjarr në vatër!

*II*

Rreth e rrotull zjarrit nunuris njeriu,
si gjithkush të tijat plaku dhe i riu
Fjala e të rinjve çelet me përrrallë
me një gjum të ëmbël gati mbi qëpallë:

Çështë njëze njëzë, çjanata dervishë,
Çjan ata dervishë, kryet me fildishë?
çështai që shahet, çështai që spihet
edhe nëpër xhepe kurr e kurr nuk vihet?

Fjala e të rinjve çelet me përrallë
Brezi ynpo dihet, zëme qajmë hallë
Një ka bër të mira, po ska par të mira
tjetri qënka pjekur keq në takllaira;

plagve të atia nuk iu gjend melhemi
dertet e këtia nuk i merr kalemi;
njëri spaska miell, tjetri spaska thes,
fund i fjalës bota qënka e pabes!

Muaj i shënëndreut, muaj i flamosur
ngryset edhe sgdhihet, nata ska të sosur
Shumi hidhur qënka, shum e shum po thuaj
sa edhe pulat spjellin, brënda këtij muaj.
Enët mbahen mbyllur, qypa, shtëmba, butet,
pasi karakëshi vjen e brënda futet!

Netët shum terrta, dita shume vrazhd,
mbetëm mu si patat mbyllur në një grazhd;
pa le llafazankat vine na bezdisen
pasi kot së koti zën e kakarisen;
ruana zot nga fjala, zgjatet edhe zgjatet
sa me pashnjeriu ska se si të matet!

*III*

Xhiko xhevahirja, Halla dhe Xhixhia
Krushka Hanko Shega edhe xho Inxhia
Bulla Qeribaja, dadara gegera
zonjat e mëhallës që na vin ngahera
veshur kadifera, veshur me shalira,
rroba rrob stambolli, spaska më të mira!

Spaska më të mira, po për sy të ballit
bora më e pastër ësht në maj të malit
rroba me e paster esht mbi trup te Hallës,
mu si shkum e bardhë mu ne sup te valës!

Edhe rrethi Halles, rreth i atij gjiri
ruaj zot nga syri, mu si prush floriri
Duket der e pare, bukur e deres
çquan mbi kater stina stin e paraverës!
Ngulur mbi shiltera, gjith ato shiltera
hapur gjer te dera, shume shum te vyera
me ixhat Janine lule ylyver
dy mexhide topin Halla i ka bler!

Pa degjoni, zonja, - nisi Halla plak-
do ju them nje fjalez, fjale pa kapak!
Erdhi koh e keqe, koha e flamosur
na u prish dynjaja, bota eshtmarrosur!

Sot nje lajmes erdhi, e mir se na erdhi
pati çar nuk pati nje nga nje i derdhi
lajkat me te rralla, lajkat me te holla
mbret mbi pem limoni, mbreteresh dhe molla
Fjala vinte rrotull, rrotull e verdalle,
çdo ti thot limonit molle kuqe valle?

Thuaj e thuaj e thuaj edhe shum perralla
her i terej zeri, heri terej fjala
her i terej fjala, her i terej zëri, 
dale me ngadale mos keputej përi
her i çelej buza, heri çelej gazi
dha e dha e mbushipasandaj e zbrazi:

Qenka mos na qenka, nje hadi bilmes
na e do per nuse çupen time mbes!
Fët e fët e mora nje kongjill nga zjarri
nxora dhe nga xhepi nje gjerdan prej ari:
Na  i thash, - trazoj nuk trazohem kurrë
njeri per ne gusha, tjetri per ne furrë
U! me mart te keqen dhe mu beft kurban 
far e fis i tia an e mban ku jan!

_vazhdon_

----------


## shigjeta

*IV* 

Halla thot të drejtën, çupa si dy sytë
si do bënej nuse, nus e derës sdytë,
kurse Hanko Halla rrjedh nga der e parë?
Bota të mos kishte disa pashallarë
soj i Hanko Hallës do ta kish me hak
që të kish saraje dhe te kish oxhak;
Halla do te quhej Halla Pashallesh
fjal e saj do te ishte mu si vëth ne vesh;
Halla do te bënte si ta kish istekun
eja-ik mileti, merr e puth etekun!

Gjyshi paska pasur shum para te thata
paska pasur arqet plot me kollonata
paska pasur mbushur arqe e sënduqe
me para te bardha, me lira te kuqe
gjalp e vaji tyrej derdhej si përua
katër teste qypa kishin ne katua,
katër teste qypa, katër teste zgjoje
mbushur me pekmeze, mbushur mjalt e hoje!

*V*

Pastaj  vazhdon halla  patëm disa halle
malet u bën fusha, fushat u bën male;
fushta u bën male, malet u bën fusha
humbi dhe floriri varur nëpër gusha!
Dale me gadale humbën gjith te mirat
humbi dhe xhanfesi, humbi dha atllasi
prej te katër anëve damëllana plasi!
Humbi arm e burrit , humbi pall e lar
humbi rrob e gruas kredhur gjith ne ar!
Smbeti ar ne xhepe, ari shkoi e shkriu
smbeti gjak ne zëmra, gjaku i burrit ngriu!

Ku ësht brez i vjetër, brez që sberi mes?
Dhe që di e shuan dhe që di e ndes?
Flok i zi i tyrej si lele asllani
ball i gjer i tyrej digjej yll karvani;
fjal e fort e tyrej një e njësh me vulë
shtati i holl i tyrej hedhur sa një kulë!

Ku ësht Labëria, Labëri e parë
vënd i jataganit, vënd i pallës slarë?
Ku ësht zonj e vendit, dor e llër çelnik
qaf e çap sorkadhe hedhur me deftik?
Qaf e çap sorkadhe, me deftik vërvitur
dhe me thelp lajthi rritur e gostitur?

Ku jan ato fëmra, fëmra deli fëmra?
Ku jan ata meshkuj me nje teste zëmra?
Njëri musi lisi, tjetri musi shkëmbi
më së fumdi mortja erdhi e i shëmbi!

Ku ësht Fejzo Xhafua, dif i vëndit tënë?
Rrapua i Hekalit , burr i ler me hënë?
Çelua i Picarit,  Çelua i Athinës  krismat e rrufeve
gjëm e suferinës?

E ku ësht Gjoleka, kryetrim i Kuçe?
E ku jan kemishat permbi gju hajduçe?
E ku ësht xhyzdani, folla e pallaska?
Pa këto Arbreshi fare hije spaska!
Tepër dredharake qënka kjo jallane
E ku jan Ajanët, burrat hane-hane
pleqësi e vendit veshur me fustane?
Veshur me fustane, hejfustan e shkretë
humbën parësia, humbe dhe ti vetë
lisit te gremisur më si mbeti fletë!

----------


## EDLIN

Rrofsh, shigjeta....

----------


## shigjeta

*VI*

Smbeti bor në male, bora paska shkrirë
smbeti uj në fusha, ujët paska ngrirë
Fusha paska dimër, mali paska vapë
sqifi dhe sorkadhi humbi krah e çapë!

Mu në mes na theu dynjallëku i shkretë
nuk na mbetën  lule, nuk na mbetën fletë
fletët na kan rar, pendët na kan rar
nuk na peshon bota fare në kandar!

Smbeti der e hapur, humbi salltaneti
humbën zijafetet, humbi muhabeti
Plasën duke thirrur rroft e qoft mileti
që të rroj mileti, u bë kijameti
ja, edhe mileti nashti u bë popull
dhe nga sherr i tia mëndja na vjen rrotull!

Populli si deshi bëri një kanun
që ti thot agait, bujku: si ti, un
Si ti, un moj motër , dhe sta ka për pes
breh Valiu i Korçës, fare dinglemes
i zot i hostenit vjen e të merr pjes
i zot i femanit mbet me duar në mes!

Musi lesh arapi bota u trazua
duaxhiu i djeshëm sot na u harvua
jo vetëm ha bukën edhe përmbys kupën
po guxon e dashka dhe për grua çupën!


*V I I* 

Mbylle, më thon djemt, tepër plak njeriu
bënet mëndje  vogël mu si çilimiu
qënka si çdo plak
ena pa kapak!

Mir po un sjam plakë, mermur i harbuar
shtatdhjet e dy vjeçë vajti më ka shkuar
Un e mbaj mënd mirë, isha goxha keçe
kur u bëra nuse isha njëzet vjeçe
rrojta e martuar dyzet e dy vjet
dhe tridhjet ka burri që ndërroi jet
bëni mir hesapin, dale, me ngadalë
ky harbut memur rrenacak do dalë!

Më par kishim hoxhët me divit në bres
shkruanin mbar e bukur, shkruanin me kujdes
jo vetëm deftera po edhe duara
dooktor e reçeta skish në koh të para!
Me këto reçeta, me këto gënjeshtra
u helmua gjaku, u helmua eshtra;
zjarr në zemër smbeti, vajti e u shua
dale me gadale burri u bë grua!

E ku qënka parë e ku ësht dëgjuar
që të hapi fëmra gji e kraharuar
dhe të shkoj përpara, burri ti vej prapa
ky pa hedhur çapën, femra hedh tri çapa?

Nuk i merr kalemi gjith këto hesape
kur që dor e burrit futet në çarape
llër e gruas dolli lakuriq në shesh
Gjën shejtani shesh edhe bën përshesh !

----------

